# Looking for Mick Barnes



## Jeff. J. (Apr 1, 2009)

A good mate of mine from my Merchant Navy days. We were both AB's on M/V PORT ST. LAWRENCE (Port Line) in 1966.
When I ''skinned-out'' and married an Aussie Shiela! 
He'd now be roughly aged about 63 years. 
He picked us up in Southampton off the FAIRSTAR in 1968 when we briefly returned to the UK and drove us up to Hertfordshire. 
He was then living in Earls Colne nr. Colchester, Essex, UK.
Last known whereabouts, he was working in Bristol and driving his own? Readymix concrete lorry in early 1970's.
Lost contact with him round about that time whilst I was living and working as a crane driver in the North London area. 
Would be ''awesome'' to make contact with him again after all these years. 
Cheers 
------- 
Jeff (Thumb)


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

Well Jeff , there is a Mike Barnes who is Managing Director, Norfolk Broads Yachting Co.
He would be around that age !
www.norfolk-broads.com
I know he was involved in a diving company (North sea) a number of years ago


----------



## Jeff. J. (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Nick I'll check it out.
Cheers
------
Jeff


----------

